

The Phrase That’s Screwing Up the Afghan Air War - billclerico
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/12/the-phrase-thats-screwing-up-the-afghan-air-war/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
yannis
The Afghan war seems so remote to us and it has been dragging too long, what
screwing it up so long is actually finding a political solution that could let
the troops go home and the Afghans live in peace!

------
billclerico
seems like something scheduling software could solve pretty easily

